# MANILA | Urban Block | 21 fl | Pro



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

Location: 11th Avenue and McKinley Parkway, Fort Bonifacio, Metro Manila, Philippines
Architect: WTA Architecture + Design Studio
Developer: Clark Quay Holdings
GFA + Program: 93369 sq.m. – Office + Commercial



Jose Mari said:


> *arthitectural*


Site is the empty lot on the foreground


Jose Mari said:


> wikimedia


News:


InfinitiFX45 said:


> *Clark Quay bags SSS lot in Bonifacio for P2.3b*
> *By Jennifer Bantam | Manila Standard Today | Wednesday | October 9, 2013*
> 
> Property developer Clark Quay Holdings won the auction for the 8,300-square meter prime lot of state-pension fund Social Security System in Fort Bonifacio, Global City.
> ...


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

New renders (Jul 2015)



























A as Architecture


----------

